# Chest Pains?



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I have been having the following symptoms, severe hunger type feelings, I wake up every 3 hours with the growling, sharp pains going thru my left rib cage and chest. I have a little gas and burping while this is going on. I went to the doctor and she thinks I have a UTI and thought that might be causing some of this, but I think it sounds like an ulcer or too much stomach acid. I first was extremely nauseated, but now I just can't seem to stay asleep (been in a chair because laying down makes it worse). The pains wake me then I'm fine for a few hours, then they come back not as bad as in the night. I started taking pepcid but it's hard to tell yet if it's working. I have Donnatol, Levsin and Librax, I tried the Donnatol and Levsin but didn't seem to improve anything. Any suggestions?


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

If you are having GERD symptoms, which it certainly sounds like, the Levsin, Donnatel, etc., won't do a thing for it. Keep up with the Pepcid, although it may not work for you if you are having severe GERD and you may need one of the other drugs OR a stronger dose of Pepcid. Also try to figure out if a particular food or the time you are eating is adding to your discomfort. Once the underlying condition is there, you really can't "cure" it but you can make it better with diet and timing of meals. If it is keeping you up at night, it is time to see a doctor for a diagnosis.Christine


----------

